# Dent in door



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Hi

I have had a dent about the size on a 50p in my door for a while, picked it up free of charge in a carpark somewhere.

I had a pdr guy look at it, he was great but because it was an old car I got the feeling he couldn't be bothered. He said nothing he could do as the dent was low down and below a crash bar.

Is there anything than can be done, don't really want to have to get it painted etc as the paint is not broken.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

There's no big magic wand you can buy to make dents disappear. 
The only thing to do is to ask another PDR guy. If you get the same answer the only solution would be fill and paint I'm afraid.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

squiggs said:


> There's no big magic wand you can buy to make dents disappear.
> The only thing to do is to ask another PDR guy. If you get the same answer the only solution would be fill and paint I'm afraid.


Cheers, now a magic wand for dents, the person that can make that would end up a millionaire!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I would get a second opinion from another dent guy.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

How old is the car?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Porkypig said:


> How old is the car?


Its 2001 on a y plate, not worth much, but lots to me :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

it shouldn't matter about the car value, you are asking for a job to be done so should be done regardless ! 

Try another couple of guys


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Davemm said:


> it shouldn't matter about the car value, you are asking for a job to be done so should be done regardless !
> 
> Try another couple of guys


I agree, think I will try a couple of others see what they say.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Davemm said:


> it shouldn't matter about the car value, you are asking for a job to be done so should be done regardless !
> 
> Try another couple of guys


Exactly this, if the PDR guy can't get access from above there maybe a drainage hole he could get through from below, or with your permission he could drill a small hole in the bottom edge of the door to gain access, then plug the hole. If that's not an option he could use hot glue and a slide hammer to get it out.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Kiashuma said:


> Its 2001 on a y plate, not worth much, but lots to me :thumb:


That's cool, not too old. I have fixed dents on much older cars than that. I am a PDR Tech, and you might be right, the first guy may have just not wanted the job, odd as it sounds...

A dent below the crassh bar can still be removed. A dent on a crash bar line can, with some effort still be removed. In fact most dents provided they still have paint intact can be removed. The door card may nee to come ot, the bar may need cutting away from the skin and rebonding once the repair has been done, or acces via a drain hole at the bottom of the door is sometimes the way in. Can't answer as to why he didn';t want the job but I would as others have suggested get a another pdr tech to have a look at it.

Even if you cant get behind it if is not too deep or sharp it could be glue pulled, only reason a tech might not risk that is the older a car gets, the more likely hot glue can cause paint damage, which is why I asked about its age. I would help you out dude but I am in Hampshire.

Post a pic of it for me and I will tell you if I think it is doable. :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Depending on where the dent is and how flexible the metal, a PDR tech may be able to pull it using glue plugs, as said I would get a second opinion. The skills of PDR techs can vary massively so don't just take the one opinion. 

Alex


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Porkypig said:


> That's cool, not too old. I have fixed dents on much older cars than that. I am a PDR Tech, and you might be right, the first guy may have just not wanted the job, odd as it sounds...
> 
> A dent below the crassh bar can still be removed. A dent on a crash bar line can, with some effort still be removed. In fact most dents provided they still have paint intact can be removed. The door card may nee to come ot, the bar may need cutting away from the skin and rebonding once the repair has been done, or acces via a drain hole at the bottom of the door is sometimes the way in. Can't answer as to why he didn';t want the job but I would as others have suggested get a another pdr tech to have a look at it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help mate, I will get a pic tonight and post it up.

Shame your not nearer, would have like to have got you to do it :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Here are the pictures, sorry for the delay.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Kiashuma said:


> Here are the pictures, sorry for the delay.


Look up hot air gun and dry ice for dent removal - plenty of vids on youhoo tube.

That dent looks perfect for that type of removal.


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

PaulaJayne said:


> Look up hot air gun and dry ice for dent removal - plenty of vids on youhoo tube.
> 
> That dent looks perfect for that type of removal.


*****URBAN MYTH WARNING*****

:lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

PaulaJayne said:


> Look up hot air gun and dry ice for dent removal - plenty of vids on youhoo tube.
> 
> That dent looks perfect for that type of removal.


Cheers, don't think its for me would rather let the pros do there job :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Dude

Thank you taking heed of the urban myth warning. Those methods do not work. God bless you tube!

From the pictures though I would say that It is repairable with PDR. It could be pushed or glue pulled. It does look quite deep and may leave a trace as the metal may be a bit stretched and I would probably be taking the door card out to get better access but it is doable to my eyes.

It has got a nice little 'volcano effect' going on around the dent where the metal has been displaced but I would take that job and depending on it's exact size and how much stripping refitting etc would effect what I would charge.

As proof of the pudding though this is one form my website I did on a car that at a guess was caused by a cricket ball. Different panel but access was still a biatch. Where there is a will as they say...

http://www.ax-a-dent.co.uk/87/VW_Golf_Bonnet_Dent


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

CD Cornwall said:


> *****URBAN MYTH WARNING*****
> 
> :lol:


NO it is not, I have removed several dents using this method.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

In fairnesss extremes of heat and cold can affect a shallow dent, more often than not only temporarily, but on occasion it can hold to a degree. Under close inspection with a reflection source though you can still the damage. But on a sharp or deep or badly stretched dents it would not work. They need to be physically worked from inside and out to correct the displacement of the metal using bars and tap downs and sometimes glue as well.:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Porkypig said:


> Hi Dude
> 
> Thank you taking heed of the urban myth warning. Those methods do not work. God bless you tube!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply mate, the work you did on the golf was first class.

Glad to hear it can be fixed, I will look into a different pdr up here and see what they say, unless you have any holidays to Scotland planned :lol:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks dude! None planned I am afraid... though my wife is half scottish and has never been...  Hope you ge it sorted.


----------

